# Wie stark müsste ein Server sein der...



## Katzehuhn (28. Mai 2005)

Ich programmiere gerade ein Onlinegame, nicht in der art von Ogame sondern es gibt ne riesige Welt auf der man auch rumlatschen u kämpfen kann.
  Wenn man die Position auf der Karte wechselt dauert das um die 0,2 - 0,35 Sekunden(bei einem Laptop von 2,55 GHZ 512 Ram und 64 MB Grafikkarte und paar Programmen laufn^^). Wie stark müsste ein Server sein das der um die 300 Spieler aushält, die sagen wir mal nahezu gleichzeitig herumlaufen, kann ein Server das überhaupt aushalten?(die gehen nur auf der Karte herum, kämpfen lassn wir ma aus^^ ).
 Kennt sich da jemand aus? Danke^^


----------



## pamax (28. Mai 2005)

Hi,

auf was für ein Server läuft das Game und welche Programmiersprache?(php/Asp.Net/c++)

pMx


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2005)

Das kommt darauf an wie Leistungsfähig und Optimiert die Serversoftware ist.
Ein UO Server mit 100 Spielern zb lief bei mir auf 2,4ghz P4 mit 256 MB Ram flüssig.


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2005)

Katzehuhn: Dein vergleichswert bezieht sich auch auf eine Grafikoperation, oder ?
Die macht der Server natürlich nicht. Der erhält und sendet ständig Positionen und
Eigenschaften der Mitspieler. Hat also nur Zahlen/Zeichen zu bewegen, aber keine
eigene Grafik.
Wenn es harte Echtzeit ist, sprich Q3 oä. dann tut er es so oft es geht.
Bei WiSims reichen wohl 5 Aktualisierungen/s aus.. Alles, was
ausgelagert werden kann, wird auf die Spieler-Clients ausgelagert. Zum Beispiel werden
Bewegungen auf den Clients interpoliert.

mfg chmee


----------



## Katzehuhn (29. Mai 2005)

ah sry ich hab die Programmiersprache vergessen^^. Ich benutz Php, also ein Browser Game^^


----------



## KristophS (29. Mai 2005)

Nun, die theoretisch benötigte Hardware-Stärke des Servers ist wohl schwer vorrauszusagen. 
Besonders deshalb, weil auch dein Knowhow eine immens große Rolle spielt. Bei vielen Online-Games beispielsweise ist bei eine starken Frequention häufig die Datenbank der Flaschenhals, eine gute Adminstration dieser und eine performante Tabellenstruktur, ist wohl ebenso wichtig, wie ein Hardware starker Server.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, wenn du wirklich starke Besucherzahlen hast, nicht nur in Hardware, sondern vielmehr  die Architektur deines Programmes zu investieren. Du könntest zum Beispiel einiges am Backend durch Überspringen des Interpreters schneller gestalten. Das Frontend würde ich nicht, mit Sprachen wie C/C++ oder ähnlichen angreifen, da durch die Interkation mit dem Benutzer und den nicht vorhersehbaren Aktionen, nur zuviele Fehler entstehen können, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Da ist PHP nicht so resistent; bei weitem aber auch nicht so mächtig. 
Soviel allgemein.

Es fehlen sehr viele Daten. Wir wissen weder, ob du dynamisch Grafiken erzeugst, was PHP gewissermaßen Performance Selbstmord ist, noch die Anbindung, die auch oft zum Flaschenhals wird, noch kennen wir das Programm gut genug, um die Komplexität und die damit einhergehende Last des Interpreters zu beurteilen.


----------



## Katzehuhn (26. Juni 2005)

hi, hat einwenig gedauert aber ich melde mich ma wieder.
 Ich programmier es mit PHP, zurzeit kann ich eigentlich sagen das es von der Performance her noch ganz gut läuft, das einzige Problem das ich hab ist das Kampfsystem. Es wird dabei einfach viel zu viel abgefragt. Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich es einfacher gestalten sollte. Aber dann würd es einiges an Taktik verlieren.

 Dynamische Grafiken gibt es keine, sind mir zu kompliziert^^. 
 Naja wer sich dafür interesiert kann ma ja ne PM schicken. Am bestn ne Icq NR oda so gleich mit^^ cya


----------

